# convert mp3 to midi



## helpme-.- (Dec 22, 2010)

yo:wave:
i know its stupid...
but does anyone knows how to convert mp3 file to midi.file ???
pls ..it will save me i need that for synthesia


----------



## helpme-.- (Dec 22, 2010)

any1?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I've done this with programs like Audacity (free here: Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder )
But if you're trying to make ringtones, I'd suggest checking the forums for your phone provider. For example, Verizon doesn't require midi files on the newer phones.


----------



## helpme-.- (Dec 22, 2010)

ty man..il try it 
i dont need for mobile phone...
i just wanna convert downloaded PIANO songs from youtube into midi..
so i can open it with synthesia and see notes


----------



## helpme-.- (Dec 22, 2010)

oh can u pls give me some tutorial how to do that with audacitiy :O
i cant find anything ;;


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi,

It appears that Audacity cannot save as MIDI at this stage. On their site they list a few alternatives - Midi - Audacity Wiki


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this: How do I convert MP3 to MIDI? | Wave to MIDI Converter


----------



## helpme-.- (Dec 22, 2010)

spunk.funk i tryed that program and results are teriblle


----------



## helpme-.- (Dec 22, 2010)

reventon i also tryed all that programs listed there and results are terrible :/


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello helpme-.-,



helpme-.- said:


> ty man..il try it
> i dont need for mobile phone...
> i just wanna *convert downloaded PIANO songs from youtube *into midi..
> so i can open it with synthesia and see notes


As it goes against youtubes EULA to download anything from YouTube this thread is now closed.



> 5. Your Use of Content
> 
> In addition to the general restrictions above, the following restrictions and conditions apply specifically to your use of Content.
> 
> ...


Here is a link:
http://www.youtube.com/t/terms


----------

